# Antojarse



## SãoEnrique

Hola,

¿ Alguien me puede explicar el sentido del verbo "antojar" en Castellano ? Lo que ví era esta frase: Se lo antojó irse sin avisar a nadie.

Gracias SãoEnrique


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Antojarse = ficar com vontade


----------



## Fanaya

Neste caso '_antojar*se*_' tem o sentido habitual de '_ter desejo de alguma coisa_', '_apetecer alguma coisa'... _Não obstante, parece-me que nesta frase há uma leve diferença em relação a esse significado usual a que me referi, quer dizer, esboça-se uma crítica da sua atitude, já que por ter ido embora sem despedir-se foi mal-educado com os outros, se bem que da mesma forma que acontece com o sentido habitual, fez tal porque lhe apetecia.


----------



## Doctorr

SãoEnrique said:


> Se _lo_ antojó irse sin avisar a nadie.



Atenção, se _*le*_ antojó, o verbo _antojarse _precisa de complimento indireto expressado por um pronome átono em dativo.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Se le antojó irse = le entraron ganas de irse


----------



## SãoEnrique

Fanaya said:


> Neste caso '_antojar*se*_' tem o sentido habitual de '_ter desejo de alguma coisa_', '_apetecer alguma coisa'... _Não obstante, parece-me que nesta frase há uma leve diferença em relação a esse significado usual a que me referi, quer dizer, esboça-se uma crítica da sua atitude, já que por ter ido embora sem despedir-se foi mal-educado com os outros, se bem que da mesma forma que acontece com o sentido habitual, fez tal porque lhe apetecia.



Acredito que eu posso traduzi-lo por "se prendre à la fantaisie", você concorda ?


----------



## SãoEnrique

Doctorr said:


> Atenção, se _*le*_ antojó, o verbo _antojarse _precisa de complimento indireto expressado por um pronome átono em dativo.



Gracias para haberme corregido.


----------



## JorgeHoracio

_se le antojó_ equivale más o menos a _se le ocurrió_, _le vinieron ganas_.
Pero da a entender un deseo arbitrario, sin mayor justiicación, quizás repentino.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Obrigado mas "Antojarse" poder haver outros sentidos ?


----------



## Sabinero07

Lo mas común es el "antojo" de las embarazadas, o sea, las mujeres que están pasando por esa etapa "tienen antojo" de frutillas con crema, antojo de chocolate, etc. De ahí se deriva a muchas otras situaciones, como por ejemplo "se me antoja un vaso de vino" en el sentido de tener ganas repentinas, arbitrariamente, simplemente por que sí, que dice *JorgeHoracio*, o "se le antojó irse a Venezuela en estas vacaciones" con el mismo sentido.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Gracias pero el "se" se refere a que en esta frase:

"Pedro ofreció de las flores a su madre"

"_Se_ las ofreció"

Para mí la segunda frase no tiene mucho sentido. ¿Que les parece?


----------



## Fanaya

En teoría  la frase debería ser 'le las ofreció', pero por cacofonía se sustituye ese 'le' por 'se'. En definitiva, ofreció las flores (las) a su madre (le/se).


----------



## Sabinero07

La primer frase no la entiendo: "Pedro ofreció *de* (?) las flores a su madre" 

la segunda, a mi entender, está perfecta. 

El uso del "se" es bastante complicado para los no hispano hablantes, buscá en esta página que está explicado en varios post, saludos


----------



## SãoEnrique

Me he equivocado con el "de", perdón. Ya he buscado en la internet pero no hay de buenas explicaciones.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Tengo muchos ejemplos abajo:

_Se_ me han roto las gafas. ¿Aquí son las mías?

_Se_ le antojó una flor. ¿Aquí a un hombre u una mujer?

Entonces están de acuerdo


----------



## Csalrais

SãoEnrique said:


> _Se_ me han roto las gafas. ¿Aquí son las mías?
> 
> _Se_ le antojó una flor. ¿Aquí a un hombre u una mujer? *No lo sabemos, en este caso los pronombres no nos dan esa información. Solo sabemos que él/ella (o incluso usted) quería una flor.*


----------



## SãoEnrique

Aunque la primera frase "Se me han roto las gafas", esté correcta el pronombre "se" me suena extraño, pero entiendo que ellas son las mías porque hay el "me" que muestra la primera persona (Yo).
¿No hay una regla para no engañarse con estos pronombres?


----------



## SãoEnrique

¿Mi frase abajo estará correcta?

_Se_ le dijo porque ella quería una opinión profesional ---> // (Ella le dijo (a él) para tener una opinión profesional)


Saludos


----------



## Fanaya

"_*Se* *lo *dijo porque ella quería una opinión profesional_" --> Ella le dijo *eso* *a él* porque quería una opinión profesional.


----------



## JorgeHoracio

O sea, el "se" aquí es objeto indirecto y sustituye a "le":
Me lo dijo = dijo eso a mí
Te lo dijo  = ------- a tí
Se lo dijo = ------- a él/ella
Nos lo dijo = ------ a nosotros
etc.

En cambio en "antojarse" pertenece al verbo
Se me antoja comer un helado
Se te antoja .....
se le antoja .....
se nos antoja .....
etc.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Fanaya said:


> "_*Se* *lo *dijo porque ella quería una opinión profesional_" --> Ella le dijo *eso* *a él* porque quería una opinión profesional.




Sí, lo entiendo pero como dijeste encima no es: ¿"Le lo" que da "se lo" para hacer más cariño cuándo hablamos? Entonces no entiendo porque mi frase está errada.

"Se _*le*_ dijo porque ella quería una opinión profesional"


----------



## Fanaya

SãoEnrique said:


> Sí, lo entiendo pero como dijeste encima no es: ¿"Le lo" que da "se lo" para hacer más cariño cuándo hablamos? Entonces no entiendo porque mi frase está errada.
> 
> "Se _*le*_ dijo porque ella quería una opinión profesional"



No, no es correcto, porque ya has utilizado el pronombre '_le_', sustituyéndolo por '_se_'. Se sustituye por '_se_' no porque sea más cariñoso, sino porque '_le lo_' es cacofónico, para que nos entendamos, porque suena mal. 

Dicho esto, la frase inicial, como te dije, sería "_(Él)_ _le dijo (a ella) *eso* porque quería la opinión de un profesional_". '_Eso_' es complemento directo, por lo que tienes que sustituirlo por '_lo_' y la frase quedaría como te dije antes "_se *lo* dijo porque quería una opinión personal_".

No obstante, sí que sería correcto, por ejemplo, "_Se le dijo que hiciera eso_".


----------



## SãoEnrique

Te agradezco mucho Fanaya por tus explicaciones, pero en tu frase que me has dicho "Se le dijo que hiciera eso", ella está correcta solamente si uso de una imperfecto del subjuntivo.


----------



## Fanaya

SãoEnrique said:


> Te agradezco mucho Fanaya por tus explicaciones, pero en tu frase que me has dicho "Se le dijo que hiciera eso", ella está correcta solamente si uso de una imperfecto del subjuntivo.



 No necesariamente. Te pongo un ejemplo que no tiene subjuntivo: "_Se le antojaron unos dulces_". ¿Por qué? Pues porque '_unos dulces_' es complemento directo, al igual que también sería complemento directo "_que hiciera eso_", aunque en este caso no sea un sustantivo sino una proposición subordinada sustantiva la que hace esa función de CD. 

Pasémoslo a pasiva: "_Que hiciera eso fue dicho a ella_". Y, como dije antes, el sujeto de la pasiva es siempre complemento directo en voz activa.


----------

